
Chinese consortium to acquire Opera's browser and other businesses for $600M - david90
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-opera-software-m-a-china-idUSKCN0ZY0CA
======
jacquesm
This is probably my paranoia but I really don't like this at all.

This gives access to the browsing history of all Opera users that use the
compression features which route traffic through Opera servers. See:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_Mini](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_Mini)

~~~
biocomputation
Yup, uninstalled this morning.

------
runarb
Anaonsmet from the company:
[http://www.newsweb.no/newsweb/search.do?messageId=406030](http://www.newsweb.no/newsweb/search.do?messageId=406030)

tl;dr:

The following business units of Opera will be included in the Transaction:

    
    
      * Mobile Browser, including Operator Co-brand solutions
      * Desktop Browser
      * Performance and Privacy Apps
      * Opera's technology licensing business outside of Opera TV
      * Opera's 29.09% ownership in the Chinese joint venture nHorizon
    

The following businesses are not included in the Transaction:

    
    
      * Opera Mediaworks
      * Opera Apps & Games (including Bemobi)
      * Opera TV

